# 6d (wg)?



## norcalniner (May 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, finally got my 6d on the way. I just wasn't sure what the (wg) was on one of the models? Is it just wifi-GPS? Or some foreign label thing? Anyways, making sure I got the legit thing. I bought from digital rev as I had heard good things and their price was nice.. Thanks for the responses!

J


----------



## iKenndac (May 26, 2013)

The (WG) version has WiFi and GPS and is the one sold in most of Europe, the USA, etc. The (N) version doesn't have WiFi and GPS and is mainly sold in regions where the camera hasn't received approval for the Wifi/GPS.

Here's a link to a PDF of the camera's manual: http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300009238/01/eos6d-im-en.pdf

You'll see both designations on the first page, with a little explanation of what (N) is at the bottom.


----------



## Sella174 (May 26, 2013)

It would be nice if Canon offered both models everywhere, with a minor price difference (meaning the "N" should be cheaper).


----------



## Zv (May 27, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> It would be nice if Canon offered both models everywhere, with a minor price difference (meaning the "N" should be cheaper).



I don't think it would be much of a price difference. Better to have Wifi and gps. Who knows it might come in handy, esp the wifi.


----------



## christopher cameron (Jun 4, 2013)

Zv said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if Canon offered both models everywhere, with a minor price difference (meaning the "N" should be cheaper).
> ...



Yep, the WiFi function I initially thought was a massive gimmick, but now I use it quite regularly if I'm doing street photography, very handy. If only it was fast enough to transfer RAW's!


----------

